# Go-Go Elite Traveller 3-wheel scooter



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

We have the 4-wheel "Plus" version of this mobility scooter. It is a pretty good 4 mph device.

The missing batteries are not a big deal, since the case is essentially just a simple box to fit the scooter, with a bit of wiring, and the batteries are common 12 V (nominal) AGM units.

The missing charger is not a big deal, since it is a very basic, simple, and low-rate 24 V adapter.

Unfortunately, there's nothing about this scooter which would be suitable for 20 mph operation - not the motor or transmission or wheels or tires or (lack of) suspension. I think that by the time you have replaced every single component, you should have just built something from scratch which would be suitable and safe.


----------

